# ChefTalk Name Game...



## bevreview steve

OK, here's the deal. You list a word relating to cooking, food, etc. The next person has to list another word that BEGINS with the last letter of the previous word. Sound easy enough? We'll see.... 

Here's the first word: 
COOKING


----------



## mezzaluna

Ganache!


----------



## anneke

Entrecôte.


----------



## dlee

enoki


----------



## cape chef

Involtine


----------



## anneke

Etxebizkotxa.
---------
..trust me; it's Basque. A cake actually.


----------



## cape chef

Tafelspitz


----------



## anneke

Ziti.


----------



## nicko

Got Milk?


----------



## momoreg

Kugelhopf.

(what is Tafelspitz? It sounds hard to swallow!


----------



## coolj

Fennel


----------



## cape chef

momoreg,


Its a boiled beef from Vienna served with root veggies and horseradish Yumm.


and also from basque country comes


"Natillas"


----------



## isa

Salmon


----------



## cape chef

nebuchadnezzar


----------



## anneke

Rillette.


----------



## mofo1

etoufee (sp.?)


----------



## augiewren

eels (as in jellied!)


----------



## anneke

Wait a minute: Do plurals count ('s')??

'E' is for eggplant.


----------



## seattledeb

terrine


----------



## layjo

Tortilla....Espanola and Mexicana


----------



## palmier

Anglaise


----------



## momoreg

Eccles.

(another goodie I brought back from England)


----------



## cape chef

stracchino


----------



## coolj

Onion


----------



## isa

Gaspacho


----------



## cape chef

Lapin


----------



## momoreg

Nabeyaki udon


----------



## cape chef

Now I don't no what to do!!!
So I'll do both.
Naper
Entremettier
Hey they both end in "R"


----------



## cape chef

Tagliatelle


----------



## cape chef

rhubarb


----------



## momoreg

Clover honey


----------



## kylew

Savoiardi


----------



## kylew

Escargot


----------



## momoreg

You must've meant 'ickerdoodle', right?

egg.


----------



## momoreg

Man, I keep getting beat.

Tartufo.


----------



## kylew

Oeuf


----------



## kylew

Langustine (sp)


----------



## kylew

Edamame


----------



## kylew

Can anyone tell I'm bored @work


----------



## m brown

egg white


----------



## kylew

Egg Foo Young


----------



## m brown

garlic


----------



## kylew

croissant


----------



## m brown

tamarind


----------



## cape chef

Kissel


----------



## dlee

Lavander


----------



## momoreg

Rump roast... That's what my butt feels like after sitting at home for 8 days straight!!


----------



## shroomgirl

peppered piggy


----------



## momoreg

Orange.

No, foot surgery. Lot's and lots of rumpin'..


----------



## cape chef

shroom ...Peppered piggy? Your supposed to use the last letter of the word before you 
BTW...how ya doing
cc


----------



## cape chef

empanada


----------



## lynne

Apricot


----------



## momoreg

Berber tagine


----------



## momoreg

Or just tagine.


----------



## m brown

urchen


----------



## isa

Navarin


----------



## m brown

Nuts


----------



## isa

Salami


----------



## m brown

icing


----------



## isa

Génoise


----------



## cape chef

emmentaler


----------



## 724

Roux


----------



## isa

Xavier


----------



## cape chef

xaviar?

ratatouille


----------



## chrose

Roquille!

Check your Larousse


----------



## kylew

Escalope de veau


----------



## m brown

uni


----------



## kylew

I see your uni and raise you an

ichimi


----------



## momoreg

ikura, while we're at it.


----------



## kylew

Fine, be that way 

agedashi


----------



## shroomgirl

cc good~ apparently we were all posting at once and it went everyother one for a couple

i huh

Irish soda bread


----------



## momoreg

Dacquiri

Back on "i"


----------



## cape chef

imam bayildi

Thanks Chrose I found it PG 394 

[ 02-09-2001: Message edited by: cape chef ]


----------



## kylew

Insalata


----------



## shroomgirl

Arincini
iiii amazing how that comes up.


----------



## cape chef

Ice Cream


----------



## isa

Omelette

Xavier: Name of a potage, soup, or a consommé thickenned with arrow-root or rice flour.


----------



## kylew

Linzer Tart


----------



## kylew

Ooops! I meant escarole


----------



## kylew

Swiss Chard


----------



## momoreg

duck confit


----------



## cape chef

tagliatelle


----------



## shroomgirl

elephant garlic


----------



## kylew

Chorizo


----------



## cape chef

ortolan...
Just don't tell the french authrities


----------



## kylew

Nachos ... in Honor of Nachos


----------



## momoreg

asagio


----------



## momoreg

not that it makes a difference, but I have to fix my spelling: asiago.


----------



## palmier

ooefs......oui chef


----------



## isa

Escargot


ooefs good try Palmier and very close but it's oeufs.


----------



## cape chef

Indian pudding


----------



## momoreg

shoo fly pie


----------



## cape chef

eiswein


----------



## momoreg

Nori (sorry to give y'all another "i"


----------



## cape chef

ivoire,

These I words are getting slim
cc


----------



## kylew

Elderberry


----------



## isa

Yak milk


----------



## kylew

Knish


----------



## cape chef

haggis


----------



## kylew

[ 02-09-2001: Message edited by: KyleW ]


----------



## kylew

sambal oelek


----------



## momoreg

arame


----------



## cape chef

eclair


----------



## isa

Risotto


----------



## palmier

ONION


----------



## palmier

MY SON BRYAN SAYS ....NUT


----------



## isa

Tiramisu


My god this thing has taken a life of its own. It will never stop!


----------



## palmier

OK BRYAN,...LAST TIME! ...TURNIP.


----------



## palmier

OK SISI! UP SIDE DOWN CAKE.


----------



## cape chef

escoffier


----------



## cape chef

Sorry debin,

prawn


----------



## kylew

Nicoise


----------



## mezzaluna

Ratatouille! Sorry for the "e"...


----------



## kylew

Okra


----------



## chrose

Emeril....Bam!


----------



## kylew

lagniappe

Yes, Deb, it's Friday and I want to go home


----------



## rita

English Muffin


----------



## momoreg

elbow


----------



## momoreg

(as in macaroni)


----------



## isa

Wasabi


----------



## kylew

Irish Soda Bread


----------



## isa

Dacquoise


----------



## kylew

empanada


----------



## cape chef

anjou


----------



## cape chef

tabbouleh


----------



## mezzaluna

Hummus


----------



## cape chef

hasty pudding


----------



## dlee

wahoo


----------



## shroomgirl

Opal basil


----------



## isa

Gravy


----------



## mezzaluna

gribenes


----------



## cape chef

steinpilz


----------



## momoreg

ipswich clams


----------



## momoreg

man, did I miss the boat there, or what?


----------



## momoreg

was okra mentioned yet?


----------



## isa

Asparagus


----------



## isa

Sugar


----------



## isa

Xeres


----------



## cape chef

yeast


----------



## holydiver

saffron


----------



## nick.shu

heheh

Epigrammes


----------



## cape chef

escargot


----------



## cape chef

Good Idea, onesockchef.
degorger "to soak food the clean" and " The final step in making champagne" before dosage


----------



## momoreg

retard 

To chill bread dough, to prevent the dough from rising.


----------



## momoreg

Langosta--the Spanish word for lobster.


----------



## isa

Nut


----------



## momoreg

taramosalata

A Greek condiment made with carp roe, bread, lemon, and olive oil.


----------



## momoreg

Upside down cake

A cake that's upside down


----------



## isa

Amaretti


Italian cookie made with almonds and egg whites.


----------



## palmier

Hey momoreg, my son said nut, and up side down cake 2 pages ago

Arancetta: Orange flavored drink I was addicted to at Avanzare


----------



## palmier

My wife says Amaretto: Almond Liquor


----------



## cape chef

oyster plant

salsify


----------



## momoreg

Tia Maria.

Jamaican coffee flavored liqueur

Sorry about that, Palmier!


----------



## cape chef

arroser

(fr) to baste


----------



## momoreg

Ruby port


----------



## isa

tarte


----------



## mezzaluna

eir kichel- a very light Eastern European Jewish pastry made with lots of eggs (not sure I spelled it right, but it DOES start with 'e'!)


----------



## cape chef

adega,

a above ground wine storage system


----------



## momoreg

Anzac (cookies)

Australian oatmeal cookie


----------



## cape chef

cassata

ice cream molded in colored layers with candied dried liqueur soaked fruit, also a rich chocolate ricotta dry fruit sponge cake from sicily
cc


----------



## momoreg

Angelica root

A celery like stalk used as decoration, and flavor. In the pasley family.


----------



## momoreg

Misspelled parsley...


----------



## cape chef

tourin

onion soup made with milk instead of stock.


----------



## nick.shu

"lights"

Things that animals breath through


----------



## momoreg

sultana

A little raisin


----------



## shroomgirl

Amaranth...tiny grain


----------



## mezzaluna

hockmesser- Yiddish term for a meat chopper or a mezzaluna


----------



## isa

Ragu


A tomato & meat sauce


----------



## chrose

Divinity
The candy I mean!


----------



## cape chef

yu chi (chin)
Sharks fin


----------



## cape chef

Wurz (ger.)
spice


----------



## momoreg

Zagat


----------



## cape chef

Tokay


----------



## chef david simpson

Salad, Woldorf


----------



## isa

Snack


----------



## momoreg

kimchi

Korean pickled cabbage


----------



## isa

Good one Momoreg!!


Insalte


salad in Italian


----------



## momoreg

Edam

A Dutch cheese


----------



## lynne

Moussaka!

that wonderful eggplant, potato, ground beef or lamb and bechamel casserole!


----------



## momoreg

Everything bagels

Bagels with every kind of topping you can think of


----------



## cape chef

streusel

cinn/suger crumble


----------



## anneke

Elzekarria
(cabbage soup)


----------



## momoreg

Egg cream

An old fashioned fountain drink made from seltzer, milk, and flavored syrup.


----------



## isa

Florentine


----------



## palmier

eiklikor (egg liquor)


----------



## momoreg

Radiatore 

Pasta shape


----------



## isa

Eggplant


----------



## anneke

Wow! We're starting to get some repeats!

Trichinosis


----------



## mezzaluna

Irish stew


----------



## greg

Ansul system: a fire control system for pro kitchens that makes one heck of a mess when set off. 
Question for momoreg: definition for "ikura", if you could. If it's a Japanese word, it means "price" or something to that effect (as in "ikura desu ka"; how much does that cost?)


----------



## kylew

Saltimbocca


----------



## momoreg

ikura is salmon roe.

Eat.


----------



## momoreg

Oh, I used an "e" word, didn't realize I needed an "a":

allspice


----------



## momoreg

Okay, now I can go back to the word eat.


----------



## pete

turtle soup-one of my favorite New Orleans dishes!


----------



## kylew

I'm glad you straightened that out momoreg 

pissaladière


----------



## cape chef

endive


----------



## cape chef

Ramp

Wild baby leeks Yum 
cc


----------



## momoreg

Plantain


----------



## chef david simpson

never say yummy pastry when i'm hungry,please.


----------



## anneke

Nasturium
- an edible flower


----------



## chef david simpson

Salsa, Nectorine 

Well said Debin!!!


----------



## anneke

Easter egg


----------



## anneke

Espelette pepper


----------



## isa

Garlic


----------



## anneke

Crème caramel


----------



## anneke

Entremetteur
(The veg chef)


----------



## anneke

Tongue (yum!)


----------



## anneke

Good one Debin!
Regency Cream
(Charlotte type dessert)


----------



## anneke

Nymphs à l'Aurore
(frogs)


----------



## anneke




----------



## chef david simpson

What should go after that? Huummmm..... I guess I'll put anything.. Sante Fe hot wings.

  hhhottt!!!!!


----------



## momoreg

s*** on a shingle


----------



## momoreg

Oh yeah, that's chipped beef on toast. (I think the term goes back to WWI)


----------



## momoreg

No, I'm wrong, it's WWII.


----------



## chef david simpson




----------



## anneke

THANK YOU!

Demidoff (as in consommé with carrot, turnip, truffle,, peas and chicken forcemeat)


----------



## isa

Danish


----------



## cape chef

Hey Crudeau,

Man you have really mastered those uploads.

farfel, grated egg dough,cooked in soups for garnish


----------



## chef david simpson

Nuts!!!


----------



## chef david simpson

Well Debin, I just noticed this thread, and really don't want to look through all 377 of them. It won't happen again.   OK

[ 02-13-2001: Message edited by: Chef David Simpson ]


----------



## chef david simpson

How about applebutter?


----------



## shroomgirl

radish roses....keeps my son busy for minutes


----------



## chef david simpson

Crudeau, how do you do the pictures????


----------



## holydiver

datil chile


----------



## chef david simpson

:lol:.... I understand.


----------



## anneke

Elastin
The not so tender stuff in meats.


----------



## foodnfoto

Has this one been done?

Nopalitos
(little baby cactus leaves from the prickly pear plant-used on Mexican cooking)


----------



## isa

Star Anis


----------



## anneke

Salt.
As in salt.


----------



## mezzaluna

Teiglach

little dough balls, baked and soaked in honey (an Eastern European Jewish sweet), kind of like Italian scalidi

[ 02-13-2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## isa

Hazelnut


----------



## anneke

Taleggio


----------



## pete

Octopus 

It might have been done already, but I am not reading through 10 pages to recheck!!


----------



## nick.shu

heheh - Retsina

(ouch)


----------



## greg

Thanks for the definition, Anneke! 
Apfelkorn- a German apple schnapps which makes a wonderful sauce for game. Of course, I only use it for cooking.
BTW, why does it say that Nick is from Appleton, Wisconsin? Kind of a long commute; living in Wisconsin and working in Sydney.

[ 02-14-2001: Message edited by: Greg ]


----------



## layjo

Nectarines......I heard that they are actually peaches without the fuzz, is there truth to this?


----------



## momoreg

Nick, what is retsina?

Silver skin


----------



## isa

Nutella

A chocolate & hazelnut spread.


----------



## momoreg

acorn squash


----------



## anneke

Red Rose 
(flour)


----------



## isa

English Toffee


----------



## anneke

elephant's ear
- pastry

DEBIN: NO 'E' in that one!!!


----------



## cape chef

roux

we all know what that is


----------



## anneke

Momo

a Tibetan dumpling
(Yummmm......!)


----------



## momoreg

I'm not Tibetan!


----------



## anneke

Seaweed


----------



## momoreg

Tartaric acid


----------



## kylew

devein


----------



## palmier

New Potatoes,...as opposed to old potatoes


----------



## cape chef

serviche.....

That yummy raw marinated fish from spain


----------



## kylew

Edam


----------



## anneke

egg noodle


----------



## isa

Roquefort

A blue French cheese.


----------



## anneke

Tire de la Ste-Catherine (Iza.. you know this one )


----------



## kylew

eggs sardou


----------



## anneke

Ursulines de Nancy

Ursulines are an order of nuns and Nancy is a French town. Together they are chicken pies a la Escoffier.


----------



## cape chef

Chateau d yquem,

The lamborngini of dessert wines  
cc


----------



## kylew

dacquoise

sorry for the e


----------



## anneke

Cape Chef, I know this is the wrong forum but have you ever had it? I have fantasised about it ever since I was a kid; it poped up a few times in some French books I was reading back then and it just seemed like one of those beverages reserved for the gods. Can you describe the flavour?


----------



## isa

Egg noodles


----------



## anneke

Sarment du Médoc
- Chocolate covered candied orange peel strips


----------



## anneke

Henckels!

as in "Don't touch my Henckels!"


----------



## mezzaluna

Savarin

BTW- Retsina is a resin-flavored Greek table wine.


----------



## kylew

Nasi Goreng


----------



## mezzaluna

Galactoboureko, a Greek custard. Kyle, stick with the last letter of the previous term, buddy.


----------



## kylew

Isn't the last letter of Savarin "n"?


----------



## kylew

oenology


----------



## kylew

Nestle's Crunch


----------



## kylew

Reeses Pieces


----------



## kylew

Smarties


----------



## kylew

KitKat


----------



## chef david simpson

Sasifrass


----------



## mezzaluna

My apologies to Kyle. Don't know where that came from!  

Tsadzidi: Greek cucumber, yogurt and garlic salad.


----------



## isa

Lactose


----------



## kylew

Asiago


----------



## pete

Eiswein

Germany's sweet dessert wine (Ice Wine)


----------



## isa

Amandine

An almond tartelette


----------



## cape chef

yaki
(JP)
To grill or broil


----------



## mezzaluna

Romano (cheese)


----------



## isa

Garde Manger


----------



## mezzaluna

zwieback- a sort of toasted bread (I REALLY tried not to end in 'e' or 'i'!)

I hereby propose that, if the final letter is an 'e' or an 'i', we allow people to use the next to the last letter! Any takers?


----------



## pete

Irish Mist

A liquer made from Irish Whisky and flavored with heather


----------



## mezzaluna

dolmathes- The Greek version of stuffed grape vine leaves. The stuffing can be rice-based or meat-based. They may be served hot with avgolemo sauce or cold with olive oil.


----------



## chef mark hayes

daikon


----------



## isa

Salmon


----------



## isa

Salmon


----------



## foodnfoto

Anyway, on with the game...

Oka

a type of fresh milk monastary style cheese. Made my trappist monks in Canada. Yummy!


----------



## mezzaluna

agar, a thickener derived from seaweed


----------



## cape chef

Tavel
A dry rose from the rhone valley.
If anyone ever comes accross a tavel chill it up and enjoy.
cc


----------



## cape chef

pasta.

need I explain
cc


----------



## isa

Rosemary


----------



## spoons

Edamamae

(soybeans) Oishii!!!


----------



## spoons

Edamamae


----------



## mezzaluna

Navets - the French word for turnips


----------



## greg

Hai, honto desu! (but it doesnt start with "y"). How about yakitori, while we're doing Japanese.
oops, forgot the def: grilled skewered marinated strips of chicken, preferably served from a street-side cart in Tokyo.

[ 02-18-2001: Message edited by: Greg ]


----------



## spoons

Ha,Ha... I realized I posted from the first page. I Didn't realize this post had 12+ pages. Bakatare.
Okay. ending w/ "I" 

Inari zushi


----------



## cape chef

ika (jp)

squid


----------



## momoreg

mishmish
Hebrew for apricot


----------



## cape chef

hashi (jap)
Chopsticks
cc


----------



## momoreg

New England Clam Chowder

(way better than Manhattan)


----------



## palmier

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## palmier

HOLY COW,THERE'S 14 PAGES OF THIS THREAD!
I think there are a lot of people going for their cheftalk coffee mug


----------



## sevy

ROESTI
Famous Swiss Potato Dish


----------



## momoreg

Hey palmier, check my response a few before yours. Are we on the same plane or what??


----------



## momoreg

Italian buttercream

Made with an Italian meringue, which entails pouring sugar syrup at about 240 degrees into whipped egg whites. Then butter is added to make the buttercream.


----------



## sevy

SORELL


----------



## sevy

EGGPLANT


----------



## sevy

SALSIFI


----------



## greg

okama- archaic japanese word for a rice cooker


----------



## jim berman

abalone


----------



## dlee

emu


----------



## dlee

emu


----------



## anneke

[ 02-19-2001: Message edited by: Anneke ]


----------



## anneke

utensil


----------



## greg

kielbasa-a yummy sausage


----------



## kylew

Alligator Pear


----------



## kylew

daikon


----------



## kylew

daikon


----------



## anneke

Neuhaus
(the best chocolates in the world!!!)


----------



## kylew

Salibury Steak


----------



## momoreg

nog(as in egg)


----------



## momoreg

xxxxxxxxxx sugar.

Confectioner's sugar that's been sifted 10 times!


----------



## kylew

R as in Reach (xxxxxxxxxx Sugar?)









Rhubarb


----------



## momoreg

Bloody Mary

Hey Kyle, I'm just waiting for the chance to do xxx sugar.


----------



## cesarzap

yams


----------



## kylew

Mutton


----------



## kylew

Lamprey


----------



## anneke

Kasha
- a Russian (and other) staple


----------



## bayou

Adobo - Mexican sauce


----------



## greg

oyaka domburi- a Japanese stew known as the "parent-child " dish because it contains among other things, chicken and eggs (kinda twisted, huh?). You can buy it in earthenware crocks on train platforms there and you get to keep the crock (my Mom has got a set of them!).


----------



## momoreg

Elderberry


----------



## palmier

nuveau, as in cuisine


----------



## palmier

E-Coli Bacterium...as in Mad Cow Disease


----------



## anneke

Palmier: from what I understand mad cow and e-coli are two different things.

M is for Macon (French wine region)


----------



## chefteldanielle

Taco
Danielle


----------



## palmier

EAT! take it from the T, not the exclaimation point!


----------



## kylew

Osso Buco


----------



## greg

orzo: rice-shaped pasta (and the o's keep coming!)

[ February 25, 2001: Message edited by: Greg ]


----------



## momoreg

English muffins.

An American idea of what the English call 'muffins'.


----------



## anneke

Albufera sauce (suprême sauce and meat glaze)


----------



## kylew

Sassafras


----------



## palmier

Elberta Peach - A large freestone peach variety with a blush to red colored skin


----------



## palmier

Dagwood Sandwich-Named after Dagwood Bumstead in the comic strip "Blondie"


----------



## greg

trunnion kettle: a steam-jacketed kettle that may be tilted to empty it.


----------



## anneke

Noisette
(tender meat cut, also french for hazlenut, and a term meaning a dollop of butter)


----------



## kylew

emulsify


----------



## anneke

Arlie potatoes


----------



## momoreg

Strawberries Romanoff

Strawberries soaked in oj and orange liqueur. Served with whipped cream.


----------



## palmier

French Cut Green Bean


----------



## cape chef

naturschnitzel


----------



## palmier

loganberry


----------



## momoreg

yankee bean soup


----------



## palmier

Palmier:[pahlm-YAY]
Also called palm leaves , this crispy delicacy is PUFF PASTRY dough that is sprinkled with granulated sugar, folded and rolled several times, then cut into thin strips. After baking, these golden brown, caramelized pastries are served with coffee or tea or as a dessert accompaniment............................. Ive been waiting for this one


----------



## palmier

X-Contamination...aka cross contamination


----------



## momoreg

Nasturtium.

An edible flower.


----------



## mudbug

Nigella 

as in nigella seeds/black onion seeds


----------



## palmier

Acerola- A cherry like fruit grown in the West Indies. AKA Puero Rican Berries


----------



## palmier

Tamago Somen- Asian Noodle


----------



## palmier

Niboshi- Dried sardines used in asian cuisine to flavor stocks & sauces.


----------



## kylew

Naan, Indian flat bread.


----------



## kylew

Icebox - box where ice is kept


----------



## cesarzap

yams or yuca


----------



## kylew

Sazerac or Aspic


----------



## nella

cornichons


----------



## glutz

"Faht Choy" (cf Prosper) seawwe like frizzy hair, used often in Lo Han Jai


----------



## dlee

Yellowtail snapper - a fish 

I can't believe this is still going... on...and...on.... and...on .....and ....on...


----------



## chefteldanielle

Roamaine lettuce


----------



## campchef

estouffade, a simple brown sauce


----------



## pooh

Epinard (Spinach, in French), hee-haw!!

[ April 12, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]

[ April 12, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## pooh

Dal or Dahl

In India, the term 'Dal' refers in general to all members of the dried pea and bean family and the dishes made from them. More specifically, however, the term refers to the split peas and beans, whether raw or cooked. Dals are eaten in every corner of the country and are an indispensable part of the Indian cuisine. No Indian can imagine living without his/her dal. Not surprising, then, that Indian cuisine has a vast repertoire of dal recipes. Dals are a good source of proteins and therefore play an important nutritional role in the largely vegetarian Indian diet.

Dals are made into liquid soups, thick pureés, sauces, stews, fried snacks, chutneys, crisp pancakes, salads and sweets. Papad or Poppadum, the crisp, crackling wafers that are so popular in Indian restaurants, are made out of dal that has been cooked, rolled thinly, sun-dried and then deep-fried or roasted.

[ April 12, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]

[ April 12, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## cwk

Lyonaise?I can't spell too well.


----------



## pooh

Lyonnaise, CWK.

Leading to: Emulsion


----------



## kylew

Nutria - A large semi-aquatic rodent and staple of the bayou diet in Southern Louisiana


----------



## pooh

Wouldn't prefer a *Cognac*?


----------



## svadhisthana

Chocolate, o.k. that one was done probably done already ........  

Svadhisthana


----------



## harpua

We went nutria searching in Padova.. we didn't see any.


ANyway, just to bump up the game:

Empoter


----------



## frizbee

Hello, glad someone started this back up....
*Radicchio*


----------



## frizbee

*Empoter[/QUOTE]*

Ok I have exhausted my resources...what is it? It is making me crazy...LOL...I feel like I know it somewhere deep down, but just can't get my hands on it.
Frizbee


----------



## harpua

_Empoter - french term meaning to put various ingredients in a stock pot or braising pan._


----------

